#   >   -  ! >   >  " " -
* !
     -, 

" "
*
* 
-     - 

    " -"
**    -    !!!* :080:  :080:  :080: 

*  ,  14 \  

**    2     .**
___________________________________________
**  ,     ,      ?
   -      ,    , . 
      ,     . 
  ,      . 
         ,  ,  ,      ,    .        !!!

 !!!!!!
_______________________________________________
  10-12 .     .
  25-30 
   !!* :002: 
__________________________________________________  _______________
*-  
 : .   .199..*
* - 
 
__________________________________________________ ___
  :

  - 89112435744
____________________________________
   , ,  !!

*

----------

:1:

----------

*     :

1. 
2.    *

----------

* !**


* :080: * 

 ""-        . 
          . 
          . ,       ,     .
           .
           ,   ,      . 
            ,        .*

----------


## Surikova

?  :2:

----------

> ?


 ,    :1: 

  !

----------

:
 +  17   10.

----------


## olica

!  ,   12))
!
olica +  18

----------

> !  ,   12))
> !
> olica +  18


!!! :3: 

 :3: )

----------

, 

  +  8 + 4

----------

